# Growing on 2nd floor balcony, will my plant bud?



## mode112 (Aug 11, 2007)

Ive been growing a plant for 5 weeks now in a 1gallon pot on my balcony.  Its about 12 inches high and doing very well.  The problem is it only gets about 10 hours of light max of light everyday due to the direction my balcony faces.  Also i live in a higly populated apartment area so i really cant risk puting it anywhere else.  My question is will my baby ever bud if I change its light cycle from the 10/14 its on now, to lets say 8/16 or even less?  THX any answers or suggestions will be greatly appreciated!!


----------



## Kupunakane (Aug 11, 2007)

Can you manage 12/12 for the light ? I think that is the ideal.

smoke in peace
KingKahuuna


----------



## jash (Aug 11, 2007)

your plant is 5weeks old and soon will start flowering-10h of direct sunlight is just fine for outdoors,i have also a 17'' plant on my balcony,she receives about 7-8 h of direct sunlight per day(6-9h direct sunlight per day is enough for outdoors plants) and she stared to flower last sat.she'll be fine and she'll bud for sure,she's just flowering a lot slower than the indoors plants under 12/12 cause currently daylenght here is 14h day-10 dark-will be 12/12 at mid sept.(outdoors plants will start flowering as daylenght decreases and have nothing to do with 12/12 cycle-just need more time for full bloom)and harvest will come much later respect indoors sisters..the only think to worry about is low temps and frost during mid-late octomber, dont worry about budding-let her be at her place-she will bud in time.check your local day lenght.  timeanddate.com good luck with your grow.


----------



## Stoney Bud (Aug 11, 2007)

With a small plant like that, you could easily take the plant in after 12 hours of light and put it in a nice, dark closet for the other 12 hours.

It would have to be *continuous* darkness. No opening of doors, even for seconds.

Or, just let nature take it's course.


----------



## Noobie (Aug 11, 2007)

hmmm good luck


----------



## mode112 (Aug 12, 2007)

like i said the balcony only allows for 10 hours of sunlight, its impossible for me to get 12/12 in my neighberhood no matter where i put it cause there are so many 3 story apartments.  I do not have indoor lights and this is my 1st grow and do not want to transplant it to some dirt field 5 blocks away from my home.  I just hope it will flower so i know i did everything else right besides the lighting cycle wich i have no control over atm in my current situation.  Thx everyone for your comments, suggestions and if u have anymore please keep them coming...thx, one love


----------



## jash (Aug 12, 2007)

when calculate a light cycle outdoors you dont count just the direct sunlight that your plant received,calculate from sunrise to sunset.anyway as told by stoney just let nature take its course


(edit:you had a link crammed in there by accident)


----------



## Sticky_Budz (Aug 12, 2007)

my plants are on the balcony to and get about the same amount of sun light as you maybe even less they just started flowering this week so u should be fine good luck peace


----------

